
The Refugee Crisis Isn’t a ‘European Problem’ - kareemm
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/09/06/opinion/sunday/the-refugee-crisis-isnt-a-european-problem.html?smid=fb-share
======
Gys
From the article:

'The United States and its allies are at war with the Islamic State in Syria —
fine, everyone agrees they are a threat — but don’t we have some
responsibility toward the refugees fleeing the combat? If we’ve been arming
Syrian rebels, shouldn’t we also be helping the people trying to get out of
their way?'

'Blaming the Europeans is an alibi and the rest of our excuses — like the
refugees don’t have the right papers — are sickening.'

------
thrill
A refugee crisis is what results after sufficient neglect of foreign affairs.

